
- - dog_face
-
======
cjbenedikt
Just take your dog to a nearby park. You'll meet tons of dog owners in
person...best social network... does everything useful have to have another
useless "social network" ? His about one for cat or parrot owners? At least
they won't go to a park with their pets.

